# guppy fry hidouts cover diy



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

so im awaiting guppy fry and im not going to be putting them into a nursey tank just keeping them in my 30 gallon i wanted to know if using mardigral beads draped overr plastic plants/ rocks would be a good idea or bad also what about medical gauze after throughly soaked/ cleaned/ again i dont want to be spending anymoney for the hideout


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I use lots of floating plants for my fry to hide in. I don't know if medical gauze would be ok, but I have heard of people using yarn.


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm. Yarn ya say ...... I don't have sufficient lighting for live plants low voltage marine light its blue not sure if that will do anything to any floating live plants


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

lots of hornwort.....it is all i use for livebearers...great stuff.....doesn't need a lot of light...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can make a floating killie mop with acrylic yarn (dark green is nice) and a Styrofoam ball. Should be instructions on youtube.

What is gauze made of? Natural fibers like cotton can be eaten by bacteria making waste just like fish food. Put a homemade media bag in a filter once, the cotton thread disappeared.

Any floating plant, pearlweed is unstoppable. You should be paid to take it.


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

I was thinking of just putting all my fake plants of different heights in the bottom corner somewhere to create a dense cluster so the larger fish won't swim between them..


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Well she's dropping them now I moved all my plants to one corner for fry hideouts


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

remember that livebearer fry ; although they may swim all over ; are primarily surface dwellers...so you will want floating plants for them as well...


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Any way to use household items that you know of don't have the money to go out an get floating plants at the moment


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

So a rough count but +40 fry at the moment hope I bet a good survival rate


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

just float the plastic plants. Swords and platies hide at the water line.


----------

